# Peace Of Mind - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Hope this one brings back some memories...thanks for listening!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Really excellent again Dale. Vocals are very good, not easy to find a Delp 

Sometimes only a Les Paul will do 

It might take some time but I'm sure most of us would be interested in a rig rundown, at least as far as the guitar players go. Hopefully you already have it. If not just pics of the amps and pedal boards would be cool.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Man, that just has to be gobs of fun when it comes together. Well, well done! Kudos to the girls.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My question would be was there any Rockman gear used in this recording?


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks gentlemen for the kind posts and we all appreciate you taking your time to check this out! 

I (tobacco LP) used a Headstrong Lil King amp 1x12 - OCD, RC Booster SP Compression. James (cherry bust LP) used a Helix direct i believe. Tom (black LP) used a few pedals, sorry not sure exactly what, and when into a Fender Bassman. I wish i'd taken pics that's a great idea. We did not use any Rockman gear, although we thought about it seriously and looked for some used pieces.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

dale said:


> thanks gentlemen for the kind posts and we all appreciate you taking your time to check this out!
> 
> I (tobacco LP) used a Headstrong Lil King amp 1x12 - OCD, RC Booster SP Compression. James (cherry bust LP) used a Helix direct i believe. Tom (black LP) used a few pedals, sorry not sure exactly what, and when into a Fender Bassman. I wish i'd taken pics that's a great idea. We did not use any Rockman gear, although we thought about it seriously and looked for some used pieces.


Thanks Dale, I'm an OCD fan myself  Pics would be a great idea, especially when you're posting on guitar forums, you're bound to get a few gear questions 

take care.


----------

